# teen girl suffering



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey..i'm obviously new here, a friend reccomended this site to me. I'm not sure what board to post this on but i'm a 13 yr. old girl and i've had ibs since around 4th grade but was truly diagnosed with it just 3 yrs. ago. It has turned my life upside down, physically and emotionally. I remember at first people thought i was a hypochondriac and that i needed to stop complaining. it hurt so much to see my family so angry with me. As the years progressed it seemed to get worse and i went to talk to a counslor who really helped...i am a very emotional person and it was good to talk about it openly. I think my family has now realized how much of a struggle it is for me and that this will be a life long problem. I miss a lot of school and really can't be involved in any activities because of my frequent attacks. my friends also now have some understanding but really how much can you tell them? anyways... i can't wait to hear from other people and i can hopefully get some good advice and get some great support! you all seem so friendly!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Misst06, I am a moderator to the bb here, but I just wanted to welcome you to the bb. I am active on a lot of the bb and its hard to post everywhere.







I had this when I was ten and am now 41. But some of what you post I can relate to.There is a lot of information here to check all the forums and links and research.I also have a website with accurate information that may help you. Hang in there.www.ibshealth.com


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

if you have a hard time explaining what you have to friends you might have them read this brochure- http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html or just read over it yourself. it gives plenty of information without going into gross detail.hang in there and don't be afraid to ask questions







)


----------



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

Lindsay-thanks for the link to the brochure. I am new to this site and I am constantly trying to to explain to other people understand what IBS is. This will help a lot and maybe now they won't give me this look that I am a hyperchondriac when I try and explain to tell them that I really was sick!


----------



## Raquel85 (Mar 26, 2002)

Misst06, I hear ya girl! I was just recently diagnosed with IBS-D, but I've had it for 2 years now. I'm 16 years old, and trust me, I know how you feel. It sucks ssoo bad when your friends want you to go do stuff with them, I used to have a really bad anxiety disorder. I woulnd't/couldn't leave my house for like 3 months. My parents would get very angry with me. They didn't understand what I was going through. Luckily, I'm home schooled. I'm doing very well with it too. It's a correspondence school. (through the mail) You might want to consider it if you're missing so much school, 'cause I know there's now way I could go to school on a regular basis with IBS-D. And as for your friends, if you don't feel the need to tell them about it, then don't. My best friend of 7 years doesn't know. So just know you're not alone, and hang in there!P.S. When you are ready for High School the # an adddress to the Correspondence School is:2200 East 170th Street, Lansing, Illinois 60438Telephone #: (708) 418-2800


----------



## godsbabygurl777 (Apr 2, 2002)

hey guys,my name is kelly im 17 years old, ive had ibs-d since i was 12. i didnt think any one as young as me had it to, i was told it starts later in life with most people. well i know exactly what all of you are going through, i never leave my house i mean never! i would love to become friends with someone my age that is going through the same thing so here is my e mail address fallenangelklb###yahoo.com please write me.


----------



## Viki_j (Mar 25, 2002)

I know exactly what u are all going through, I'm 16 and none of my friends know either. I just cant bring myself to tell them, how exactly do you go about explaining something so embarrassing? I long for a friend who understands and it is nice to talk to people who know about IBS. Its impossible to have true best friends when u are forever making up excuses to avoid going out with them. I have just come back from a week in Majorca with my friend, and I still couldnt tell her, even when my IBS was making the holiday a nightmare. I'll never go away with a friend again. Sometimes I'm scared i'll be alone forever.


----------



## godsbabygurl777 (Apr 2, 2002)

hey viki-sorry to hear about your trip. about explaining it to friends, you dont have to tell them in details, i always say " well i have ibs" then they will say whats that? then...." well its just like having a bad stomach virus, but its everyday, ask them... would you want to go out if you had a bad stomach virus? then it will help them to understand. i think the hardest thing for me was to tell my fiance.and with what you said about being alone 4 ever, if a guy really loves you then it wont bother him, even if you never leave your house and go out. good luck!


----------



## Viki_j (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks yeah, I should try not to get so down. As my mum kindly put it: "maybe you'll fall in love with someone with no sense of smell"


----------



## godsbabygurl777 (Apr 2, 2002)

well viki, thats a possibility, to fall in love with a guy without a sence of smell, but hopefully lotronex will come back, incase you dont already know, the meeting will be on april 23,2002, so if they say yes in 6 days, then there will never be another worry again! keep a smile on your face! -kel-


----------



## Lomaal (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys I'm 16 also, I was diagnosed about three and a half years ago, but over the past 6 months its gotten so bad that I can't leave the house. I completely understand the comments about it being hard to have a real best friend when you're always making excuses not to hang out with them. I'm lucky to have about 8 bestfriends that have been like brothers and sisters to me since kindergarden. None of them know exactly what is wrong with me.. the only time they have any sympathy (they usually think im just being a hypochondriac) is when they have food poisening or a stomach flu. Thats when I say "thats what I feel like every day!" then they feel bad for about two weeks till they forget what it feels like. I don't want anyone worrying about the difficulty of finding love due to IBS.. I spent so long thinking that all my boyfriends would just keep getting fed up with my illness andleave me, which was the case for lke 2 years, but over the summer i found a great guy who (although he doesn't understand what is going on with my stomach) loves me very much, and hasn't left me because I can't go out alot. Although there are lots of *******s out there, most guys are caring once you get past the tough guy shell. My boyfriend and I have now been together for 9 months and he is used to just hanging out at home with me rather than going out (hey its less money spent on his part! hehe) So no one worry! theres guys out there who will love you even if you are sick. I hope everyone is feeling great for the time being! anyone feel free to email me at LynzieF1985###yahoo.com if you need to talk or anything like that!


----------



## sad_eyes (Mar 19, 2002)

hey....i feel ya chickey... i'm only 18 and i was just diagnosed w/ this less than a month ago, i know exactly how you feel. i had a life once too, and i used to have fun. it kinda sucks not being able to go out because you feel so badly all the time and not get to have boyfreinds anymore or hang out w/ freinds like u used to, i'm not used to all this so this is hitting me really hard. i would really like to get to know more people like me and other teens my age bothm and f, u know common ground and all, hehe, i'm new to all this is if what i write sucks, i'm sorry, lol XxMichXx


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

hi my daughter is ten and newly diagnosed. ibs-cwe bought the book 1st yr ibs and its very helpful.


----------

